# leopard gecko with lump on back near tail



## crazygecko (Apr 23, 2011)

hi i have just got 2 female adult leopard geckos and just noticed that thay have both got a lump on back near there tail 1 bigger than the other. i am hopeing some1 can tell me if it is normal or somthink to worrie about .... they doth seem to bother them and the lumps dont look sore 
i will link some pics soon as i work out how


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a thread on how to post pics -
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4974-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

Post into the Lizard section in the sub-section Lizard Pictures and you'll get a better response :2thumb:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh I almost forgot :welcomerfuk:

If you would like you could PM me the pictures and I will tell you what I think


----------



## crazygecko (Apr 23, 2011)

*pics of lump on back of gecko*


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't seen anything like this before, I think It could be 1 of 2 things, a spinal deformation or impaction. Post this in the lizard section to see what they think


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like its caused by mbd going by the arched spine how the front legs look bowed could you post a short video of them walking.
would advise a trip to a reputable reptile vet definitely not normal in my opinion.
what are you supplementing their food with calcium + vitamin wise ? 
Metabolic Bone Disease - Reptile Expert


----------



## crazygecko (Apr 23, 2011)

ive only just got them from some1 who didnt want them anymore due to new pet ....so now i have them just dont want to pass anythink on to speedy there tank mate . ive only had them 2 days but not seen them eat yet .... as for speedy he will not stop lol 










i will post a vid of the 1 with the hunch back later today when i can get me frends iphone


----------

